# Macchina da presa/Cinepresa



## femmejolie

Quale si usa di più? Io credo sia il primo termine.


----------



## *Vegan*

femmejolie said:


> Quale si usa di più? Io credo il primo termine.


 

Per quanto mi riguarda ho sempre sentito utilizzare molto di più il termine "cinepresa".


----------



## irene.acler

Anch'io ho sempre sentito e usato il termine "cinepresa".


----------



## vikgigio

Non sono un esperto ma mi pare che siano cose differenti.
La macchina da presa (o telecamera) mi pare sia quella degli studi televisivi mentre la cinepresa quella che si usa in casa per proiettare filmini e diapositive sul muro... o mi sbaglio??


----------



## Cecco Angiolieri

Vikgigio, non è corretto. 

Macchina da presa e cinepresa sono sinonimi e si riferiscono a macchine per produrre/registrare filmati (riferendoci al passato, derivano dalle macchine da presa per il cinema e poi 8mm e super 8, ecc.) . Il termine più comunemente usato, e meno "tecnico", è cinepresa. 

Telecamera è, come hai invece correttamente indicato, una macchina specifica per registrare immagini e convertirle in impulsi elettrici e specifica dell'ambito televisivo.


----------



## vikgigio

Cecco Angiolieri said:


> Vikgigio, non è corretto.
> 
> Macchina da presa e cinepresa sono sinonimi e si riferiscono a macchine per produrre/registrare filmati (riferendoci al passato, derivano dalle macchine da presa per il cinema e poi 8mm e super 8, ecc.) . Il termine più comunemente usato, e meno "tecnico", è cinepresa.
> 
> Telecamera è, come hai invece correttamente indicato, una macchina specifica per registrare immagini e convertirle in impulsi elettrici e specifica dell'ambito televisivo.



Hai ragione.
L'avevo detto che non ero un esperto! Chiedo venia!


----------



## Verboso

La macchina da presa è quella che si usa per girare i film nell'ambiente cinematografico.
La cinepresa era quello strumento che si usava per fare i filmini amatoriali qualche decennio fa.
La telecamera è quella che si usa negli studi televisivi.
Attualmente nelle famiglie italiane si usa la videocamera.


----------



## femmejolie

Verboso said:


> La *macchina da presa* è quella che si usa per *girare i film nell'ambiente cinematografico*.
> La *cinepresa *era quello strumento che si usava per fare i *filmini amatoriali* qualche decennio fa.
> La telecamera è quella che si usa negli studi televisivi.
> Attualmente nelle famiglie italiane si usa la videocamera.


 
Allora perché tutti dicono che il termine cinepresa sia il più usato? (ah!, nel linguaggio parlato).
Credo di aver letto nei titoli di testa (o di coda) il termine "macchina da presa/ da ripresa). Forse il termine "macchina da presa/ripresa" è più usato nell'ambiente cinematografico.


----------



## Cecco Angiolieri

Tra macchina da presa e cinepresa è pù usato cinepresa. 
Ci riferiamo alla tua domanda iniziale.


----------



## Necsus

femmejolie said:
			
		

> Forse il termine "macchina da presa/ripresa" è più usato nell'ambiente cinematografico.


Decisamente sì. Viene di solito abbreviato in 'mdp'.


----------



## Verboso

Ma se esistono termini diversi, vuol dire che si indicano cose diverse: macchina da presa è uno strumento complesso, moderno e professionale; cinepresa è un giocattolo d'antiquariato.


----------



## femmejolie

Verboso said:


> Ma se esistono termini diversi, vuol dire che si indicano cose diverse: macchina da presa è uno strumento complesso, moderno e professionale; cinepresa è un giocattolo d'antiquariato.


Pure io pensavo così, ma tutti dicono che è più usato il termine che designa il giocattolo.


----------



## Nicholas the Italian

Probabilmente "macchina da presa" è il termine tecnico, ma normalmente si usa "cinepresa" (o "telecamera", negli studi TV).

Quando a


> quella che si usa in casa per proiettare filmini e diapositive sul muro...


non so voi, ma io questo lo chiamo "proiettore"... Non serve a *fare* i filmati bensì a *vederli*.


----------



## infinite sadness

Sì, macchina da presa è il termine più usato in ambito cinema e simili, mentre cinepresa è il più usato in ambito domestico, anche se da una decina d'anni in qua il termine cinepresa è stato ormai quasi completamente soppiantato da videocamera.


----------



## Verboso

Direi che è stato soppiantato perché la "cinepresa" che si usava negli anni '80 non ha niente a che vedere con la "videocamera" che si usa oggi.


----------



## Nicholas the Italian

In effetti, io sento:
- telecamera: quei "grossi" macchinari della TV (ma anche le telecamere nascoste, che sono mini);
- videocamera: quelle che si tengono in mano e possiamo comprarci tutti (può essere digitale);
- fotocamera: idem, però fa le foto (in genere digitale);
- proiettore: serve per proiettare filmini o diapositive.


----------



## claudine2006

"Macchina da ripresa" non l'ho mai sentito, anche se l'espressione "macchina da presa" ha in essa le sue origini.


----------



## infinite sadness

Verboso said:


> Direi che è stato soppiantato perché la "cinepresa" che si usava negli anni '80 non ha niente a che vedere con la "videocamera" che si usa oggi.


In realtà c'è tanta gente che continua ad usare il termine "cinepresa" per riferirsi ai suoi surrogati tecnologici.
(per lo più si tratta di persone che vivevano ai tempi in cui in casa c'era solo la cinepresa, cioè gli anziani come me )

Il fenomeno non è raro nè sorprendente: si pensi a quanti usano ancora il termine "ellepì" per riferirsi a un cd o a un dvd musicale.


----------



## Nicholas the Italian

infinite sadness said:


> si pensi a quanti usano ancora il termine "ellepì" per riferirsi a un cd o a un dvd musicale.


 Lo secolo decimonono... 
Scherzo eh...  però non l'ho mai sentito. Evidentemente non frequento i posti giusti.


----------



## infinite sadness

Nicholas the Italian said:


> Lo secolo decimonono...
> Scherzo eh...  però non l'ho mai sentito. Evidentemente non frequento i posti giusti.


Non lo so, l'affermazione si può anche invertire, potrei essere io a non frequentare i posti giusti.
Ma, a parte gli scherzi, io penso che il fenomeno di cui parlavo esista veramente: spesso gli anziani fanno fatica ad adeguarsi alle nuove scoperte della tecnologia e trovano più comodo chiamare certi oggetti nuovi con nomi del loro tempo. 
Tutto questo mi fa ricordare il lapis: il motivo per cui mio nonno chiamava "lapis" la penna è che ai suoi tempi la biro non esisteva (la penna dei suoi tempi era quella tipo penna di volatile) e l'oggetto che si avvicinava di più alla penna moderna era la matita (che anticamente si chiamava lapis).


----------

